# brand new washing maching smells weirdi



## baby3in2011 (May 27, 2010)

Is it normal for a brand new washing machine to smell weird? The smell is hard to describe, I washed some towels and they smell fine but inside the machine is just...blech, my super sensative pregnancy smelling abilities doesn't help. Its not really chemically smelling, or mold...I tried bac out and charlies soap to get rid of it, but its still just as strong, it didn't smell before we used it, the towels were the 1st thing I washed.


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

I would run a few cycles with soap or vinegar and see what it does to the smell... might just be some residue from the manufacturing process leftover and mixing with your soap or something?


----------



## mom0810 (May 19, 2006)

I've had to use the Tide washer cleaner stuff once or twice. I forget what it's called.


----------



## baby3in2011 (May 27, 2010)

The smell seems to be not so strong once the machine dries out...ugh I will have dh smell it after he gets home, I can't stand the smell anymore







I will try vinegar when we buy some, thanks for your input


----------



## baby3in2011 (May 27, 2010)

I will look into the tide cleaner, thanks


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Is it a front loader?


----------



## triscuitsmom (Jan 11, 2007)

My front loader was like that too. The link that was posted above was about mildew and mold and had great tips, but it wasn't the smell that mine had when we first got it.

FWIW I just kept using it and it did go away. I was told it was just the way they were from the manufacturer (though I didn't notice it until after the first load went through). I just chalked it up to new washer smell... like lots of new things give off.


----------



## baby3in2011 (May 27, 2010)

its a top loader, dh said it smells like rubber to him...also the water is kinda of a weird blue/green...it's currently washing with vinegar in it...see if that helps


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

Our new washer off-gassed for about a month. UGH... It made me sick, literally I would get a headache. I had to keep the laundry room door closed all the time. It was a front loader, though. I kept running the vinegar through it and I think that helped.

gl
hth


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allnaturalmom* 
Our new washer off-gassed for about a month. UGH... It made me sick, literally I would get a headache. I had to keep the laundry room door closed all the time. It was a front loader, though. I kept running the vinegar through it and I think that helped.

gl
hth

yep mine too. and the washed stuff somebody mentioned is called Affresh. I've never used it but my new whirlpool duet has a cleaning cycle labeled "affresh" or you can just use bleach. I used that cycle with bleach once when I ran a particularly nasty viral poo load and my washer reeked afterwards. But that bleach cycle worked great.


----------

